# Local bass tournaments



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Me and my friend are both 16, and we fish a ton. we live in brewton alabama which is about an hour from pensacola. we dont have a bass boat but i have a 23ft centerconsole with livewell and he has a 19 with a livewell, we were thinking bout usin his since it would do better in shallower water.I was wondering where there are some small cheap 2 man bass tournaments around here. with in like a 3 hour drive, where you dont need a bass boat. neither one of us has ever fished in a tournament, so somewhere where the competition is good, but it isn't pro guys. we were planning on doing a bunch of little ones around here this year, and if we do good maybe enter into a little bigger tournament series next year. my friend has a house on lake martin, so if yall know of any small tournaments there too that would be good. just looking for all the information i would need about fishing in a bass tournament.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

I would have to assume there are local bass clubs in the Brewton area. Always a great place to start when just the tournament bug gets ya. There are plenty here in the Santa Rosa and Escambia County areas. If you are looking to stay between the 2 counties, I suggest 3 Rivers Bass Club out of Santa Rosa. They only fish Blackwater, Escambia, and Perdido Rivers. Most other clubs get a little further from home than you may like. They meet the first Monday of each month in Milton. Call Terry at 850-232-6246 if you are interested. Info on other clubs, PM me and I will see what I can find out for you.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

buck and bass in pensacola has a list of turnaments there. its off pine forest road by the fair grounds


----------

